# مساعدة بسيطة فى انشاء مشروع لتعبئة و توزيع الشامبو



## desok (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسعى لتاسيس شركة بسيطة لتعبئة و توزيع اكياس الشامبو "8"مل

فارجو من اصحاب الخبرة مساعدتى فى الأتى
1- اسلوب التوزيع : محلات ادوات التنظيف ام الصيدليات؟
2- هل يشترط ان اصنع الشامبو ام يمكننى شرائة بالجملة؟
3- ما هى المتطلبات الاضافية لتاسيس الشركة بخلاف السجل التجاري ، هل هناك متطلبات لوزارة الصحة؟
4- كيف يمكننى بناء قاعدة من العملاء


----------



## desok (6 نوفمبر 2012)

منتظر مساعدتكم


----------



## desok (7 نوفمبر 2012)

منتظر مساعدتكم ​


----------



## ذرة الأكسجين (24 ديسمبر 2012)

لو عايز تبتدى يبقى افضل عبوات 1 لتر - 2 لتر لأن التعبئة هنا سهلة يكفى برميل بحنفية وميزان اما الاكياس ال8 مللى تحتاج مكن غالى الثمن


----------



## السى اتش (19 يناير 2013)

*سيدى ما سبب اختيارك للعبوات 8 مل. هل عن دراسة سوق مستفيضة ومتوازنة؟ أم لمجرد أنك توقعت سرعة وسهولة توزيعها؟​*


----------



## goky_8 (18 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا ارجو لك التوفبق والنجاح انشاء الله ___ في البدايه اكيد انت تعلم ان تعبئه اكياس شامبو اكياس صغير يحتاج ماكينه وطبعا طباعه رولات وتصميم اكثر من شكل علي حسب نوع الشاميو ومكان للتصنيع يتوافر به ادوات التصنيع وخلاف لكن من حيث التوزيع وشراء الشاميو ولا تصنيعه فهذه مرحله اخري وايضا تكوين قاعد عملاء قائمه ايضا علي المنتج ولو انت ملم بالامور السابق ذكرها يبقي ممكن اتكلم معاك بافاضه اكثر والتوفيق من عند الله


----------



## masterprint (1 مايو 2013)

[h=4]السيد المحترم[/h][h=4]desok[/h]هل تعلم تكلفة طن الطباعة الروتو .
مبدئيا 70-80 ألف جنيه اذا كنت تمتلك اوراق وتراخيص .وبدون تلك الاوراق يزيد المبلغ كثيرا
ثم مرحلة التعبئة والتوزيع وكل هذا بدون دعاية للمنتج 
اذا كنت تعلم هذا وتعلم كيف توزع المنتج فراسلنى .فانا متخصص فى الطباعة


----------

